# Full HD monitor buying help



## prophet (Nov 24, 2011)

need advice for a full hd monitor 
HDMI port(must), within 11k, main purpose gaming and hd movies and may even hook up with and HD dth connection it should be 22" or more

i have the following list
DELL
ST2220L
ST2320L
ST2420L

LG
E2251VR
E2351VR
E2241V
IPS236V
IPS226V
IPS225V

SAMSUNG
S22A350H
P2370MS
B2330H
PX2370
B2230HD
B2330HD
B2430HD

BENQ
V2210
V2220H
E2220HD
V2200ECO
E2420HD
V2420H
XL2410T
G2420HD
V2400ECO


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm using Samsung P2370MS. Purchased in January first week. I'm satisfied with it.


----------



## Xbox (Nov 24, 2011)

DELL ST2220L... 
Value for money monitor..


----------



## prophet (Nov 24, 2011)

even i am inclined towards buying dell but it doesnt have a wall mount facility
i 'll be going for a market survey tomorrow to know the prices will surely post it.
by the way is it in any way possible to mount a dell monitor?


----------



## prophet (Nov 24, 2011)

manoj_299 said:


> I'm using Samsung P2370MS. Purchased in January first week. I'm satisfied with it.



for how much did you buy?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 25, 2011)

13400+4% vat

Offer included free DTH connection


----------



## Xbox (Nov 25, 2011)

ST2220L... no, its not wall mountable..


----------



## cyn!de (Nov 25, 2011)

If you need VESA mount then also have a look at AOC 2243Fwk....


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 25, 2011)

P2370MS monitor is wall mount. I'm using it on wall


----------



## prophet (Nov 25, 2011)

going for Dell st2420L what say guys?
local prices at 12500 and letsbuy price at 11714 a bit skeptic about buying an expensive thing online will buy locally


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 26, 2011)

Some say Letsbuy's delivery is either a hit or a miss. One who buys regularly online complained that although the address on the package is right, either the tracking code does not exist- or worse the address on the tracking code is wrong. Flipkart deleting feedbacks/reviews who complain about delivery as well (I think they've hooked up with Bluedart or something). My advice? If you can buy locally, do it. I won't show it now but I recently got a pre-built system destroyed into pieces. Point is our logistics system screw people's happiness and usually are the ones who are a catalyst to damage online stores' reputation.


----------



## icebags (Nov 27, 2011)

prophet said:


> going for Dell st2420L what say guys?
> local prices at 12500 and letsbuy price at 11714 a bit skeptic about buying an expensive thing online will buy locally



did you buy ? which shop is quoting the price you mentioned ? i thinks you should check out arihant / md comps for more exposure to pricing.

also, the 23" dell one costs about 3k less than 24" one.


----------



## prophet (Nov 27, 2011)

icebags said:


> did you buy ? which shop is quoting the price you mentioned ? i thinks you should check out arihant / md comps for more exposure to pricing.
> 
> also, the 23" dell one costs about 3k less than 24" one.



for dell st2420l
vedant -12600
md computer-13000
starcomp-12500
and arihant which one is the famous one and arihant mercantiles or arihant infotech?
there are many others from whom i need to take a quote like saboo, tirupati, eastern logica...anyother???


----------



## prophet (Dec 3, 2011)

finally bought the monitor ST2320L for 9.8k(incl tax)
its awesome......
St2420L was 12.5k
not worth spending 3k more just for an inch, its hardly noticeable......
awesome monitor....totally worth the price...excellent viewing angles, blacks are too good


----------



## icebags (Dec 4, 2011)

^^congrats on you purchase. now show off some pics in the latest purchase thread, if you have not done it yet.


----------



## SMOSBC (Dec 5, 2011)

You can go for any online shopping portal to buy electronics. These Shopping web site offers great deal for their products. You can easily compare their rates and features their.

some Online Shopping portals are....

shopbychoice.com
flipkart
Yebhi


----------

